# Processing time for the rectification of permanent residence



## harman007

Hi all

After receiving an email from VFS, I went to collect my Permanent Residence Permit today.. It was approved but my full name was reflecting on the "Maiden Name" field. VFS official asked me to apply for the Rectification in the PRP as (according to him) the "Maiden Name" field should stay blank or N/A in my case. 

Could any member advise if he/she has been through this situation? And how long it take the Home Affairs to Issue amended PRP? I read the processing time is 8 months. It is very disappointing, Home affairs is making me pay for their mistake. 

I will appreciate any advise.


----------



## Brightmur

Was in the same bout as you, I received my PR 25 August 2015 after 15 months of waiting and my name was spelt wrongly, I applied through vfs premium service on the 14/09/2015, on Monday 26/10/2015 I received a call from vfs telling it's been finalized & collected it yesterday 28/10/2015.


----------



## harman007

Brightmur said:


> Was in the same bout as you, I received my PR 25 August 2015 after 15 months of waiting and my name was spelt wrongly, I applied through vfs premium service on the 14/09/2015, on Monday 26/10/2015 I received a call from vfs telling it's been finalized & collected it yesterday 28/10/2015.


Hi Brightmur

I appreciate your feedback. Gives me hope that the waiting period wont be one more year. 
May I ask in which category did you apply for your PRP?

thanks a lot again mate :fingerscrossed:


----------



## harman007

Sorry Brightmur

The VFS Premium Service, is it different than normal - fill-an-online-form-and-apply VFS service?

What I did was, same time when the VFS admin realized that the Maiden name was supposed to be blank, I went to a nearby internet shop, filled the PR rectification form online, came back, there was no fees involved, gave finger prints/photo and received a receipt with PRPxxxxxxxx number. 

I do not know about the premium service.


----------



## Brightmur

Applied under 27a , with a quota permit, the premium service is for the those companies affiliated with DHA under the Large Account unit, check on the vfs website there is a list of those companies under the premium services.


----------



## Brightmur

Premium service generally has a shorter turn around time than the normal process, I would say give it about 3 to 6 months using the normal vfs


----------



## harman007

Brightmur said:


> Premium service generally has a shorter turn around time than the normal process, I would say give it about 3 to 6 months using the normal vfs


Thanks a million again Brightmur. Appreciate your advise.


----------



## harman007

Any other member with normal process under same circumstances applied for PRP rectification, please share your experience.


----------



## ravi0917

Hi ,
I applied for Permanent Residency in march 2015 and and 8th month also completed now. Still waiting for the outcome.
I also applied for cirtical skills visa in May 2015 . Got he VISA in 2 weeks time with Spell mistake of Name and i sent VISA back for rectification. After 3 months of waiting i contacted "[email protected]" and he sorted the rectification in 3 days time. Seems only "Phindiwe" is very responsible about the work in DHA.
Now i am waiting for PR which i applied in March 2015.
Emailed to Permanent Residency Department "[email protected]; [email protected]", but no response from them. 

How long its taking now to issue PR with normal process through VFS???
Please share if anyone know the contacts to get the PR.

Thanks


----------



## harman007

Hi Ravi

I am sure the process time has been reduced now (previously it was 24 months if you are lucky). I see people receiving their PRs within 8-10 months. 

Email this good lady: Nobuhle Mazibuko <[email protected]>. She is quite competent and is the secretary of the Home Minister. 

thanks for the reply again.


----------



## ravi0917

Hi Harman,
Thanks for the valuable information. I will try contact this lady.
Did you get any response from this lady Nobuhle Mazibuko <[email protected]> ???
Most of the DHA officials just ignoring and not responding to the mails.

Thanks


----------



## harman007

Ravi

Yes she did forward my query to her colleagues and CC me in the email. After couple of months I received my PR (had to remind all of them once more).


----------



## ravi0917

Hi Harman,
That's great, Atleast there are some efficient people in DHA, phindwe, Nobuhle.
I will send and email to her and i will keep posted.

Thanks once again Harman.


----------



## harman007

ravi0917 said:


> Hi Harman,
> That's great, Atleast there are some efficient people in DHA, phindwe, Nobuhle.
> I will send and email to her and i will keep posted.
> 
> Thanks once again Harman.


:fingerscrossed::welcome:


----------



## Stephane P

Hi, thanks so much for sharing your experience.
I ve got the same situation, still waiting for the rectification since end of August. Have you sent your original permanent résidence permit ? or just a copy ?

Best Regards.
Stephane


----------



## harman007

Stephane P said:


> Hi, thanks so much for sharing your experience.
> I ve got the same situation, still waiting for the rectification since end of August. Have you sent your original permanent résidence permit ? or just a copy ?
> 
> Best Regards.
> Stephane


Hi Stephane 

unfortunately yes, had to send the original PRP with. It was of no use for me anyway, cant apply for the ID until the PRP is rectified. 

What did they advise you regarding the processing time?


----------



## harman007

Stephane, Please let us know when you receive your rectified PRP! 


kind regard 

Harman


----------



## Stephane P

Hi Harman, i had a reply from Ms Mamabolo, i need to send my original Prp with vfs, not a copy.
Good to know. I ll let you Know . 

Kind Regards.

Stephane


----------



## harman007

:yo::yo::yo:


Stephane P said:


> Hi Harman, i had a reply from Ms Mamabolo, i need to send my original Prp with vfs, not a copy.
> Good to know. I ll let you Know .
> 
> Kind Regards.
> 
> Stephane


All the best! :yo:


----------



## harman007

Hi Stephane 

did you hear anything regarding your PR yet? 


kind regards 

Harman


----------



## ravi0917

*PRP pending from 11 months*

Hi All,
My PRP application is still pending, I applied for PR under 26A (6 years stay in SA) in March 2015 and it is almost 11 months now. After 9 months of waiting in December Emailed to Nobuhle.Mazibu <[email protected]>, Joyce<[email protected]> , but no response from anyone till now and once again going to Email Nobuhle . Please let me know if anyone got their PR's recently and how long its taking now.

Best wishes
Ravi


----------



## ravi0917

ravi0917 said:


> Hi All,
> My PRP application is still pending, I applied for PR under 26A (6 years stay in SA) in March 2015 and it is almost 11 months now. After 9 months of waiting in December Emailed to Nobuhle.Mazibu <[email protected]>, Joyce<[email protected]> , but no response from anyone till now and once again going to Email Nobuhle . Please let me know if anyone got their PR's recently and how long its taking now.
> 
> Best wishes
> Ravi


Hi All,
Nobuhle.Mazibu responded to my email today and forwarded the email to joyce and her other colleagues to look at the application.


----------



## harman007

ravi0917 said:


> Hi All,
> Nobuhle.Mazibu responded to my email today and forwarded the email to joyce and her other colleagues to look at the application.


hi Ravi

I am glad to hear that, give it until March, i am sure you will receive your PR very very soon  

all the best


----------



## ravi0917

harman007 said:


> hi Ravi
> 
> I am glad to hear that, give it until March, i am sure you will receive your PR very very soon
> 
> all the best




Hi Harman,
Thanks for your advise to email Nobuhle.Mazibu <[email protected]> . Hope i will get the permit soon. Will keep posted.

Best wishes


----------



## ravi0917

Hi Harman,
I Collected my PR yesterday 10/02/2016. But my Full Name spelt wrong. VFS asked me to apply for the Rectification and i applied for the Rectification now. I am wondering how long will this rectification will take now. It is very disappointing and I have got to do so many things using the PR..
Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## Nomqhele

Hi Ishtiaq

How long did your PR application take and what section was your application on

Thanks and regards

N


----------



## SA_ZAR

Hi Ravi,

Did you already applied for your PR rectification.

What are the required documents for the PR rectification?

What is the minimum time and maximum time for PR rectification these days?

Please let us know.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,


----------



## SA_ZAR

Please comment someone on this.


----------



## SA_ZAR

Should we need to give original PRP certificate by the time of applying for PRP rectification ?

Please comment on this?:juggle:


----------



## derockzy

Yes you have to include the original PRP certificate.

From Joyce Mamabolo

"Good day 
Please note that for Head Office to re-issue we need the original certificate which need to be submitted with VFS office, all documents needs to come through VFS as we don't take documents from the applicants anymore. Kindly submit the original certificates, supporting documents and old reference to the office you've sent the copies with.
Regards "


----------



## SA_ZAR

derockzy said:


> Yes you have to include the original PRP certificate.
> 
> From Joyce Mamabolo
> 
> "Good day
> Please note that for Head Office to re-issue we need the original certificate which need to be submitted with VFS office, all documents needs to come through VFS as we don't take documents from the applicants anymore. Kindly submit the original certificates, supporting documents and old reference to the office you've sent the copies with.
> Regards "


Thanks a lot for the response.

Please advice how long does it take for PRP rectification ?

If we submit the original PRP in vfs while rectification how to travel out of the country without PRP certificate??

Please clarify my doubts.

Thank you. lane:


----------



## derockzy

I really do not know how long it takes as mine is still with them as I speak. There are different experiences between 1 month to 6 months from what I have been reading


----------



## SA_ZAR

derockzy said:


> I really do not know how long it takes as mine is still with them as I speak. There are different experiences between 1 month to 6 months from what I have been reading


Thanks a lot for your valuable reply. 

Can we travel out of the country if we apply for PRP rectification ?

If we apply for rectification they are taking original PRP so how can we out of the country without the PR certificate.

Please advice.

Thank you.


----------



## ravi0917

*PR rectification*

Hi,
I applied for pr rectification on 11/02/2016, and the VFS asked me to submit the attested copy of PR certificate. But i found in the forum that orginal PR certificate needs to be submitted. Please can anyone advise what must i do now.
How long it usually taking for rectification.
Seems VFS itself dont know what documents are required for the Rectification.
Please help.

Best wishes 
Ravi


----------



## ravi0917

Hi SA ZAR,
I have submitted the attested copies of PRP, Passport copy, date of birth certificate. VFS asked me to submit the attested copies and i did..
But no news from DHA/VFS yet. Its a bit worrying situation for me now.

Regards
Ravi


----------



## LegalMan

Great news Brightmur and good work ravi0917! We've had clients wait 9 months as well. It's a mix and match system!


----------



## SA_ZAR

ravi0917 said:


> Hi SA ZAR,
> I have submitted the attested copies of PRP, Passport copy, date of birth certificate. VFS asked me to submit the attested copies and i did..
> But no news from DHA/VFS yet. Its a bit worrying situation for me now.
> 
> Regards
> Ravi


Hi Ravi,

Thanks for the response.

If we apply for rectification how can we travel out of the country?

We can still use our PRP that not rectified yet to travel out of the country?

How does it work.

Please advice.


----------



## LegalMan

SA_ZAR said:


> Hi Ravi,
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> 
> If we apply for rectification how can we travel out of the country?
> 
> We can still use our PRP that not rectified yet to travel out of the country?
> 
> How does it work.
> 
> Please advice.


Yes, you should be able to as we have had clients who have done so without any issues.


----------



## SA_ZAR

LegalMan said:


> Yes, you should be able to as we have had clients who have done so without any issues.


Hi there,

Thanks a lot for valuable information.

Thank you.


----------



## SA_ZAR

LegalMan said:


> Yes, you should be able to as we have had clients who have done so without any issues.


Hi Legalman,

Please advice.

One of my friend recently received his PRP and it's messed up his surname the problem is his surname is spelt his last name his surname is spelt first name.

it spelt like this

surname : his last name
First Name : his surname 

Is it going to be problem?

Please let me know.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## harman007

ravi0917 said:


> Hi Harman,
> I Collected my PR yesterday 10/02/2016. But my Full Name spelt wrong. VFS asked me to apply for the Rectification and i applied for the Rectification now. I am wondering how long will this rectification will take now. It is very disappointing and I have got to do so many things using the PR..
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks


Welcome to the club bro, I am waiting since last year October for the rectification. 

Anyways, congrates for the PR none the less!!!


----------



## harman007

hi derockzy

they advised me "another year". applied for the rectification last year October. still waiting, if lucky may be 6-8 months i hope. all the best


----------



## harman007

SA_ZAR said:


> Should we need to give original PRP certificate by the time of applying for PRP rectification ?
> 
> Please comment on this?:juggle:


hi 

unfortunately yes, you do have to submit the original PRP with the rectification application


----------



## harman007

SA_ZAR said:


> Thanks a lot for the response.
> 
> Please advice how long does it take for PRP rectification ?
> 
> If we submit the original PRP in vfs while rectification how to travel out of the country without PRP certificate??
> 
> Please clarify my doubts.
> 
> Thank you. lane:



i guess if your TRP is expired, you are stuck until you get the PRP rectified


----------



## SA_ZAR

harman007 said:


> hi
> 
> unfortunately yes, you do have to submit the original PRP with the rectification application


Hi Harman,

Thanks a lot the respoce.

Please answer to this questions awaiting for long time 

One of my friend recently received his PRP and it's messed up his surname the problem is his surname is spelt his last name his surname is spelt first name.

it spelt like this

surname : his last name
First Name : his surname 

Is it going to be problem?

He is going to apply for rectification or he can apply surname correctly on ID ?

Please let me know.


----------



## harman007

SA_ZAR said:


> Hi Harman,
> 
> Thanks a lot the respoce.
> 
> Please answer to this questions awaiting for long time
> 
> One of my friend recently received his PRP and it's messed up his surname the problem is his surname is spelt his last name his surname is spelt first name.
> 
> it spelt like this
> 
> surname : his last name
> First Name : his surname
> 
> Is it going to be problem?
> 
> He is going to apply for rectification or he can apply surname correctly on ID ?
> 
> Please lme know.


Hi SA_Zar

Yes definitely a problem. His South African ID will come out exactly like his PRP I.e. the name will be upside down. It will not match with the records in his home country. Therefore I advise he must apply for a rectification. 

See in my PRP the only mistake was that in the column "Maiden Name" my full name was reflecting, it was supposed to say "N/A". This is a very small mistake (compared to your friend's case) but I had to apply for a rectification. 

Hope this will help


Regards

Harman


----------



## SA_ZAR

harman007 said:


> Hi SA_Zar
> 
> Yes definitely a problem. His South African ID will come out exactly like his PRP I.e. the name will be upside down. It will not match with the records in his home country. Therefore I advise he must apply for a rectification.
> 
> See in my PRP the only mistake was that in the column "Maiden Name" my full name was reflecting, it was supposed to say "N/A". This is a very small mistake (compared to your friend's case) but I had to apply for a rectification.
> 
> Hope this will help
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Harman


Thanks a lot Herman.

Please give us your valuable time to look into it. 

My friend passport front page his surname spelt like his last name and surname spelt like his first name.

On the next page they corrected the surname like : observations surname : xxxxxx full names :xxxxxxx.

On his permit he got last name as surname.

Now the question is he also got his PRP with his surname as last name not his actual surname

So now he is going to apply for rectification on PRP with correct surname that was return in passport very first page ??

Please adivice


----------



## LegalMan

Please note that in South Africa, "last name" means "surname". So your sentence here is very confusing:



> My friend passport front page his surname spelt like his last name and surname spelt like his first name.


What do you mean? What is the issue?


----------



## harman007

SA_ZAR said:


> Thanks a lot Herman.
> 
> Please give us your valuable time to look into it.
> 
> My friend passport front page his surname spelt like his last name and surname spelt like his first name.
> 
> On the next page they corrected the surname like : observations surname : xxxxxx full names :xxxxxxx.
> 
> On his permit he got last name as surname.
> 
> Now the question is he also got his PRP with his surname as last name not his actual surname
> 
> So now he is going to apply for rectification on PRP with correct surname that was return in passport very first page ??
> 
> Please adivice



Hi SA_ZAR

this is quite technical I suggest you see a good immigration lawyer. 

But he can give the reference of page 2 (or on which ever page the right name is reflecting) to the Home Affairs and request for a PRP rectification. I dont think the Home Affairs will be able to assist if the PRP comes upside down.

He should just go to the police station and make an affidavit stating that - his PRP number abc is not in accordance with his passport number xyz (page 2). therefore he wants to apply for a rectification.


----------



## SA_ZAR

LegalMan said:


> Please note that in South Africa, "last name" means "surname". So your sentence here is very confusing:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? What is the issue?


Hi Legalman,

Actually the problem is his details reflecting on passport cover page was miss spelt like

surname : abc
Full name : xyz

On the first page the passport they corrected the details

surname : xyz
full name : abc

He applied for PRP and it comes with the surname : abc but his actual surname is "xyz"
so here he confused how can he go furher?

Please assist us.

Thanks a lot for your awesome answers


----------



## SA_ZAR

harman007 said:


> Hi SA_ZAR
> 
> this is quite technical I suggest you see a good immigration lawyer.
> 
> But he can give the reference of page 2 (or on which ever page the right name is reflecting) to the Home Affairs and request for a PRP rectification. I dont think the Home Affairs will be able to assist if the PRP comes upside down.
> 
> He should just go to the police station and make an affidavit stating that - his PRP number abc is not in accordance with his passport number xyz (page 2). therefore he wants to apply for a rectification.


Thanks a lot Harman 

Much appreciated for your assistance:welcome:

So he can apply the rectification with an affidavit stating that - his PRP number abc is not in accordance with his passport number xyz (page 2).

what documents we need to submit while applying for the rectification ?

As i know we are not submitting the original PRP for rectification process.

If he want to travel out of the country he can travel with his old PRP untill he get rectified PRP?

his TRP is going to expire in Feb 2017 so if the rectified PRP doesn't come by end Jan 2017 is it going to a problem for him?


----------



## harman007

SA_ZAR said:


> Thanks a lot Harman
> 
> Much appreciated for your assistance:welcome:
> 
> So he can apply the rectification with an affidavit stating that - his PRP number abc is not in accordance with his passport number xyz (page 2).
> 
> what documents we need to submit while applying for the rectification ?
> 
> As i know we are not submitting the original PRP for rectification process.
> 
> If he want to travel out of the country he can travel with his old PRP untill he get rectified PRP?
> 
> his TRP is going to expire in Feb 2017 so if the rectified PRP doesn't come by end Jan 2017 is it going to a problem for him?



Hi SA_ZAR

Please dont take me too seriously, I think you need a legal advise. I am just suggesting you what i think is right way to do it. But if it is the proper way? I am not sure. 

I had to submit my original PRP when i applied for the rectification. Not sure if they have changed the rule now. 

see this link for all the necessary info: DHA Visa Information - South Africa - Services - Permanent Residence Permit - Rectifications on Permanent Residence 


it says the necessary documents are: 


Documents Required

Certified copy of the permanent residence certificate to be rectified.
Proof / supporting documents for rectification.
Passport copy

just go to the link and read it through. it is VFS's official site


----------



## harman007

SA_ZAR

your friend must attach the certified passport page which reflects his right name and fill the rectification application according to the right name as well. 

they asked me for my Indian birth certificate as well so make a copy and certify it as well. If it is a mistake on VFS's part, there will be no fees. They will tell you at the counter. take as many documents with u as you can, just in case. 

No need for medical reports and PCC. Call VFS for more info. 

All the best


----------



## SA_ZAR

harman007 said:


> SA_ZAR
> 
> your friend must attach the certified passport page which reflects his right name and fill the rectification application according to the right name as well.
> 
> they asked me for my Indian birth certificate as well so make a copy and certify it as well. If it is a mistake on VFS's part, there will be no fees. They will tell you at the counter. take as many documents with u as you can, just in case.
> 
> No need for medical reports and PCC. Call VFS for more info.
> 
> All the best


Thanks Harman 

Yes i have gone through the site for required documents.

They need only attested copy of PRP not original.

Please let us know if he want to travel out of the country he can still uses the same PRP that going to rectify by VFS ?

thanks


----------



## harman007

Hi again

I am not sure, but if he has his PRP with i dont think there should be a problem traveling. The PRP has been issued, it just needs to be rectified. I think should be good to travel. 

If anyone else on this site has experienced otherwise, please advise?


----------



## ravi0917

Hi All,
Please advise how long is it taking for the PR rectification, is anybody collected their PR rectifications in these days. VFS asked me to submit the certified copy of PR certificate for the rectification process.Is it mandatory to submit the Original PR certificate for the rectification.

Thanks


----------



## harman007

Ravi

I had to submit my original prp but I checked the vfs site recently. They asking for certified 

copy of prp only. So you can relax. Being anxious wont help. I suggest give it 6-8 months and then follow up. 

Regards


----------



## harman007

Hi guys (and LegalMan)

I have new problem here; 

as you know last year October I received my South Africa Permanent Residence Permit, which was incorrect. The admin at VFS Rustenburt advise me to apply for a rectification. Same day I applied for the rectification and submitted the original Permanent Residence Permit with the application as advised by the admin.


After 5 months (yesterday) I received an email from home affairs requesting to post my original Permanent Residence Permit to Home Affairs (Which I dont have because I has already submitted the original PRP at the time of rectification.)


I tried to email/call VFS and Home Affairs but seems like no one knows nothing. Kindly advise what are my options. Nothing is in my hand, either VFS or Home Affairs are responsible for losing my original PRP and I and my family are suffering. 

Any advise will be much appreciated (especially from experts) 


kind regards 

Harman


----------



## ravi0917

harman007 said:


> Hi guys (and LegalMan)
> 
> I have new problem here;
> 
> as you know last year October I received my South Africa Permanent Residence Permit, which was incorrect. The admin at VFS Rustenburt advise me to apply for a rectification. Same day I applied for the rectification and submitted the original Permanent Residence Permit with the application as advised by the admin.
> 
> 
> After 5 months (yesterday) I received an email from home affairs requesting to post my original Permanent Residence Permit to Home Affairs (Which I dont have because I has already submitted the original PRP at the time of rectification.)
> 
> 
> I tried to email/call VFS and Home Affairs but seems like no one knows nothing. Kindly advise what are my options. Nothing is in my hand, either VFS or Home Affairs are responsible for losing my original PRP and I and my family are suffering.
> 
> Any advise will be much appreciated (especially from experts)
> 
> 
> kind regards
> 
> Harman


Hi Harman,
Did you contact Ms.Mambolo "[email protected]" . She is the one dealing with PR certificates.

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## harman007

Hi Ravi

I did email to Nobule and cc few others but not Joyce yet. None of them has reverted back yet. I will give them a week then follow up again. 

This is very depressing. 

Thank you for the advise


regards 

Harman


----------



## SA_ZAR

Hi All,

Need info urgently.

On VFS site if i check the status of my PR application like this so far "Application for XXXX has been forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on 1-Oct-2015"

Now just checking the status it's like this "Application for XXXX has been forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on 05-Apr-2016"

What the confusion is this??

I made my application on Oct 2015.

Please advice why they changing like this 

Quick reply needed guys.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## harman007

Hi SA_Zar

Never faced a situation like this before. Better call VFS helpline because they reply their emails seldom. 

Number is: +27124253000


kind regards


----------



## SA_ZAR

harman007 said:


> Hi SA_Zar
> 
> Never faced a situation like this before. Better call VFS helpline because they reply their emails seldom.
> 
> Number is: +27124253000
> 
> 
> kind regards


Thanks a lot Herman.

One of our guys responded on the other thread like this :

"It means your application has been touched. You shd receive other notices regarding your status this week. Also note that, your application would be ready this month. So congrats in advance."

I will wait for further update.

Thanks again for the quick response Herman 

Cheers .


----------



## rubelbgd

Hi there, I have also applied for rectification of my PR. I am worried about the PR entry/issued date. Is it gonna be the same date as first PR certificate or gonna be the new PR rectification date. 

Remember, we have to count 5years from that date to be qualified for naturalization. Any body received the rectified PR already? Please update 


Sent from my LG-D722 using Tapatalk


----------



## harman007

Hi rubelbgd

I am also waiting for my PRP rectification - apparently it seems like VFS or Home Affairs have lost my original PRP, which I submitted at the time of rectification application. 

Regarding the date, I am pretty sure it will stay the same as the first date of PRP issuance and not the date of rectification. 

all the best


----------



## SA_ZAR

harman007 said:


> Hi rubelbgd
> 
> I am also waiting for my PRP rectification - apparently it seems like VFS or Home Affairs have lost my original PRP, which I submitted at the time of rectification application.
> 
> Regarding the date, I am pretty sure it will stay the same as the first date of PRP issuance and not the date of rectification.
> 
> all the best


Hi herman,

I collected my PRP on last week Friday it was approved 

But the bad thing is my details are miss matched on the PRP certificate 

On the surname field my last name is reflecting and full name field it written my surname 

Please suggest what i need to do?

Do i need to apply for rectification? or leave it like that


I was really depressed


----------



## harman007

SA_ZAR said:


> Hi herman,
> 
> I collected my PRP on last week Friday it was approved
> 
> But the bad thing is my details are miss matched on the PRP certificate
> 
> On the surname field my last name is reflecting and full name field it written my surname
> 
> Please suggest what i need to do?
> 
> Do i need to apply for rectification? or leave it like that
> 
> 
> I was really depressed


Hi

we are almost in the same boat. Yes you do have to apply for rectification asap. If you go back on this thread and check one of my posts, you will find the link to VFS site advising required documents and processing time. 

BTW I applied last year October and still waiting. ..And my original PRP which I submitted with the rectification application is missing. 

All the best pal


----------



## harman007

This seems like a new trend of DHA - approve the PR but make some mistake.. end of day stress the hell out of the applicant, waste their time, applicants time and lots of papers. 

God knows whats the catch


----------



## SA_ZAR

harman007 said:


> Hi
> 
> we are almost in the same boat. Yes you do have to apply for rectification asap. If you go back on this thread and check one of my posts, you will find the link to VFS site advising required documents and processing time.
> 
> BTW I applied last year October and still waiting. ..And my original PRP which I submitted with the rectification application is missing.
> 
> All the best pal


Morning Herman,

I just checked your previous emails in that they are asking certified copies of PRP not original one and supported documents.

What are the supporting documents we need to submit??

By end of April i am flying to India in the immigration i need to show my original PRP does it going to be a any problem?

I heard from my friends they saying once the PR is issued in the immigration database only the latest PR details are present.

Please advice i am very depressed


----------



## SA_ZAR

ravi0917 said:


> Hi SA ZAR,
> I have submitted the attested copies of PRP, Passport copy, date of birth certificate. VFS asked me to submit the attested copies and i did..
> But no news from DHA/VFS yet. Its a bit worrying situation for me now.
> 
> Regards
> Ravi


Hi Ravi/Legalman,

Hope you are doing well.

I collected my PRP and same problem i am going to apply for the rectification.

So when the time of issuing rectified PRP that time only they going to collected original PRP?

Do you have any idea how does it work?

Because i am going to India next week so i can show the current PRP or i can still travel with my existing VISA.

Please advice.


----------



## harman007

Hi SA Zar

the supported documents I provided last year October were: 

1. A certified copy of my passport (all the pages with visas and first and last page)
2. Indian Birth Certificate
3. Original PRP (Now they want just the certified copy according to the VFS site)
4. Copy of PRP (does not need to be certified) 
5. It was a mistake from VFS so no fees (Gratis) 

Regarding if you can travel to India without original PRP, I am not sure. But if you have the original PRP and the rectification application slip (PRRxxxxx), I dont think there will be a problem. 

Dont stress dude, it wont help. Wish you all the best


----------



## ravi0917

SA_ZAR said:


> Hi Ravi/Legalman,
> 
> Hope you are doing well.
> 
> I collected my PRP and same problem i am going to apply for the rectification.
> 
> So when the time of issuing rectified PRP that time only they going to collected original PRP?
> 
> Do you have any idea how does it work?
> 
> Because i am going to India next week so i can show the current PRP or i can still travel with my existing VISA.
> 
> Please advice.


Hi SA ZAR,
I m good Thanx, I am stiill waititng for my PRP Rectified. I submitted my PRP rectification applictaion on 11th Feb and is exactly 2 months now. Sent couple of emails to VFS and DHA , but no response from anyone as yet.
How long it took for your PRP rectification. I also need to travel to my home country soon. Please let me know . Not sure whether one can travel with incorrect PR. But they got our bio metric details to confirm the PR certificate issued with incorrect details.

Wish u the best.

Best wishes


----------



## SA_ZAR

harman007 said:


> Hi SA Zar
> 
> the supported documents I provided last year October were:
> 
> 1. A certified copy of my passport (all the pages with visas and first and last page)
> 2. Indian Birth Certificate
> 3. Original PRP (Now they want just the certified copy according to the VFS site)
> 4. Copy of PRP (does not need to be certified)
> 5. It was a mistake from VFS so no fees (Gratis)
> 
> Regarding if you can travel to India without original PRP, I am not sure. But if you have the original PRP and the rectification application slip (PRRxxxxx), I dont think there will be a problem.
> 
> Dont stress dude, it wont help. Wish you all the best


Hi Herman,

Thanks a lot for the quick response dude.

Yes i can go to India with my prp certificate the details are not having any spelling mistakes it only upside down.

Surname : my last name
First Names : my surname is reflecting 

So it's not going to be a problem right? please advice 

Do we need to book the appointment from the VFS before we going there for rectification application or

We can directly visit the VFS to make the application?



Please confirm.


----------



## SA_ZAR

ravi0917 said:


> Hi SA ZAR,
> I m good Thanx, I am stiill waititng for my PRP Rectified. I submitted my PRP rectification applictaion on 11th Feb and is exactly 2 months now. Sent couple of emails to VFS and DHA , but no response from anyone as yet.
> How long it took for your PRP rectification. I also need to travel to my home country soon. Please let me know . Not sure whether one can travel with incorrect PR. But they got our bio metric details to confirm the PR certificate issued with incorrect details.
> 
> Wish u the best.
> 
> Best wishes


H Ravi,

My case was bit difficulty my details are mismatched it's not a spelling mistake.

My details are printed like

surname field : my last name written
Full names : surname written

So i need to make an appointment from VFS before going there?

or we can directly go there to apply for the rectification.

Please advice.

I am going to my home country with that PRP only i think it won't be a problem?

all the best wish you get your rectified prp very soon.


----------



## harman007

Hi again SA Zar

no problem, I know how it feels when you are stressed..

No you can not go directly and make application since all the applications at VFS should be online. Yes you have to go to the site of VFS and make an appointment for rectification of the PRP - you will find it under Permanent Residence Category. Make sure to make the appointment on a time you can reach there comfortably. 

When you go, just show them your original PRP and the slip of rectification application you made at VFS. Longer your name is spelt right, I think should be ok. It will be better if you take advise from some Immigration attorney too. 


Kind regards


----------



## SA_ZAR

harman007 said:


> Hi again SA Zar
> 
> no problem, I know how it feels when you are stressed..
> 
> No you can not go directly and make application since all the applications at VFS should be online. Yes you have to go to the site of VFS and make an appointment for rectification of the PRP - you will find it under Permanent Residence Category. Make sure to make the appointment on a time you can reach there comfortably.
> 
> When you go, just show them your original PRP and the slip of rectification application you made at VFS. Longer your name is spelt right, I think should be ok. It will be better if you take advise from some Immigration attorney too.
> 
> 
> Kind regards


Thanks again herman.

Sorry i forgot told you when the time applying the passport at India they miss placed the details it's appearing exactly on my current PRP.

In the passport 1st page they corrected the details of my surname and first name.

So while they issuing my PRP i think they did't check the corrected names.

So in this scenario i need to apply for rectification with police affidavit stating my correct name and surname?

My friends suggesting live it for now your PRP exactly showing like your passport front page?

But i am worrying about my future.

Please advice herman.

Sorry to trouble you guys but i am stressing a lot 

Thanks.


----------



## harman007

Hi SA Zar

in that case (if your details on the PRP and the Passport first page are identical), you have nothing to lose. 

Do apply for the rectification (until you get the rectified PRP, the current PRP will stay valid). At airport the details on PRP and Passport are already matching. If they ask questions, show them the proof of rectification application. 

That way when you come back from India, there will be couple of weeks less to wait for your rectified PRP  

Please do not book tickets before you apply for the rectification just to be safe.


----------



## harman007

Just fill the online form according to the second page of your passport (or how you want your name to be), certify that page of the passport. Make a small note on the Certified copy (before you certify) that your PRP should be rectified according to this page. 

When you come back from India and someone asks you regarding your data in Indian immigration system and your PRP not matching, you can tell them you have already applied for the rectification (show them the slip as proof). 

I think that should be it


----------



## SA_ZAR

harman007 said:


> Hi SA Zar
> 
> in that case (if your details on the PRP and the Passport first page are identical), you have nothing to lose.
> 
> Do apply for the rectification (until you get the rectified PRP, the current PRP will stay valid). At airport the details on PRP and Passport are already matching. If they ask questions, show them the proof of rectification application.
> 
> That way when you come back from India, there will be couple of weeks less to wait for your rectified PRP
> 
> Please do not book tickets before you apply for the rectification just to be safe.


Thank you Herman.

So while on my travel i can my current PRP so they can update on the system.

After getting the rectified PRP i can update the details while my next journey it's not going to be a problem right?

I am planning to go to VFS by this week or next week before my trip to India.

By attaching the documents .

- passport attestation (observations as well right name and surname)
- affidavit saying details are mismatched in prp 
- DOB i took this one from indian embassy last year Sep 2015 is it okay?
- PRP attestation copies

On the application form they asking previous reference number so we need to give the PRPXXXXXX number ?

Please correct if i miss some thing?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## harman007

For the current journey, current PRP will be valid, after rectification the rectified PRP will be valid. 

Yes documents: 
1. Certify all the pages with visas or stamps plus first two and last two pages of your passport. 
2. You dont have to do a separate affidavit, copy the page of your passport, according to which you want to rectify your PRP. Write at the bottom of the page- Sworn Affidavit, second line - the PRP should be rectified according to this page (number xyz) because these are the amended/correct details from Home Ministry of India

Then let the cop certify for you under there. 
3. Yes that certificate will stay valid as it is your birth certificate and not some bank statement or medical certificate. so you can use it. 
4.Just in case, take all the original document you think they might ask you. 
5. Previous application reference number will be that PRPxxxxxx number 

fill the form very very carefully


----------



## SA_ZAR

harman007 said:


> For the current journey, current PRP will be valid, after rectification the rectified PRP will be valid.
> 
> Yes documents:
> 1. Certify all the pages with visas or stamps plus first two and last two pages of your passport.
> 2. You dont have to do a separate affidavit, copy the page of your passport, according to which you want to rectify your PRP. Write at the bottom of the page- Sworn Affidavit, second line - the PRP should be rectified according to this page (number xyz) because these are the amended/correct details from Home Ministry of India
> 
> Then let the cop certify for you under there.
> 3. Yes that certificate will stay valid as it is your birth certificate and not some bank statement or medical certificate. so you can use it.
> 4.Just in case, take all the original document you think they might ask you.
> 5. Previous application reference number will be that PRPxxxxxx number
> 
> fill the form very very carefully


Thanks a lot Herman much appreciated 

I am going to do the documentation first later i can apply for rectification.

Thanks again for your suggestions.

Keep well.

Regards,


----------



## harman007

Pleasure helping a fellow victim of DHA lol ;-)

All the best, ek glass nimbu pani meri or se bhi pe lena (drink one glass of lemonade for me too while in India during this summer) 

regards


----------



## SA_ZAR

harman007 said:


> Pleasure helping a fellow victim of DHA lol ;-)
> 
> All the best, ek glass nimbu pani meri or se bhi pe lena (drink one glass of lemonade for me too while in India during this summer)
> 
> regards


Haha achi baath hein bhai jarror piyega aap ke nam sein.

Thank you.

I will let you know once i am ready to go for the rectification.

Thanks,

Danyavadh


----------



## SA_ZAR

harman007 said:


> Pleasure helping a fellow victim of DHA lol ;-)
> 
> All the best, ek glass nimbu pani meri or se bhi pe lena (drink one glass of lemonade for me too while in India during this summer)
> 
> regards


Hi Herman,

While filling the rectification form on VFS site the field 
*Maiden Surname:** is mandatory i doesn't have any maiden surname ?

Please advice what should i put there??

Thank you.


----------



## SA_ZAR

ravi0917 said:


> Hi SA ZAR,
> I m good Thanx, I am stiill waititng for my PRP Rectified. I submitted my PRP rectification applictaion on 11th Feb and is exactly 2 months now. Sent couple of emails to VFS and DHA , but no response from anyone as yet.
> How long it took for your PRP rectification. I also need to travel to my home country soon. Please let me know . Not sure whether one can travel with incorrect PR. But they got our bio metric details to confirm the PR certificate issued with incorrect details.
> 
> Wish u the best.
> 
> Best wishes


Hi Ravi/Herman/LegalMan,

I just now called the VFS contact center about the required documents on this number +27124253000 and the one of the consultant saying that i need to submit original PRP while applying the PRP rectification.

This is confusing me a lot??

On the site they are saying only attested copies are needed?

What should i do while applying the PRP rectification.

Please advice.

Thanks,


----------



## SA_ZAR

Please someone comment on this?

need info urgently :juggle:


----------



## SA_ZAR

:juggle:


----------



## SA_ZAR

Hi Guys,

I submitted my PRP rectification application at VFS office on 13-04-2016 and they took the original PRP while submitting my application not attested PRP.

They said the time for rectification 6 to 10 weeks.

I am travelling to my home country this months end so i can show my current VISA it valid untill 2018 is it okay?

or they going to ask about the PR?

Please advice.


----------



## ravi0917

Hi SA_ZAR,
Hi SA_ZAR,
Its like VFS themselves don't know exactly what docs to submit for PR Rectification. In VFS Durban they took only certified copies of PRP.
Where did you applied for Rectification ?
Mine is Still Pending 9th weeks now.


Best wishes


----------



## SA_ZAR

ravi0917 said:


> Hi SA_ZAR,
> Hi SA_ZAR,
> Its like VFS themselves don't know exactly what docs to submit for PR Rectification. In VFS Durban they took only certified copies of PRP.
> Where did you applied for Rectification ?
> Mine is Still Pending 9th weeks now.
> 
> 
> Best wishes


Hi Ravi,

I applied here in Johannesburg on 13-04-2016.

When the time of application they asked my original PRP they said the person who issued the PR can change the details according to the mistakes so old one can be handed over to DHA.

They said rectification time 6 to 10 weeks.

Here is the question as i given my original PRP i am traveling to India this month end so still i can use my VISA to travel?

It' valid for more 3 years is not the problem right?

If they ask about the PR i can show them the copy's and rectification slips is that okay?

Please advice .

Thanks


----------



## SA_ZAR

derockzy said:


> I really do not know how long it takes as mine is still with them as I speak. There are different experiences between 1 month to 6 months from what I have been reading


Hi Derockzy,

When did you applied for your rectification?

Did you submitted original PRP to VFS while you made your application?

Please let us know.

Thanks.


----------



## ravi0917

SA_ZAR said:


> Hi Ravi,
> 
> I applied here in Johannesburg on 13-04-2016.
> 
> When the time of application they asked my original PRP they said the person who issued the PR can change the details according to the mistakes so old one can be handed over to DHA.
> 
> They said rectification time 6 to 10 weeks.
> 
> Here is the question as i given my original PRP i am traveling to India this month end so still i can use my VISA to travel?
> 
> It' valid for more 3 years is not the problem right?
> 
> If they ask about the PR i can show them the copy's and rectification slips is that okay?
> 
> Please advice .
> 
> Thanks


Hi SA_ZAR,
I dont think it will be a problem for you to travel , as long you got the valid VISA,
Bcoz my PR has been finalised with some spell mistakes and sent to VFS when i was in overseas, It is there in VFS centre for two weeks and i entered SA with my current Skills VISA then applied for PR Rectification .
I think my CSV is still valid which i used to enter SA after the PR has been issued .

Thanks


----------



## SA_FAN

I received my PR yesterday, however the Gender is mentioned as "UNKNOWN". Will that be a problem or should i apply for rectification? Kindly help as VFS advised to apply for rectification within 10 days.


----------



## SA_ZAR

ravi0917 said:


> Hi SA_ZAR,
> I dont think it will be a problem for you to travel , as long you got the valid VISA,
> Bcoz my PR has been finalised with some spell mistakes and sent to VFS when i was in overseas, It is there in VFS centre for two weeks and i entered SA with my current Skills VISA then applied for PR Rectification .
> I think my CSV is still valid which i used to enter SA after the PR has been issued .
> 
> Thanks


Hi Ravi,

Thanks for the information. 

Is there any update about your rectification application ?

Is any body got their rectifications these days ?

Please advice.

Cheers,


----------



## harman007

Hi SA Zar and all members

After a handful followups, my status on VFS tracker advised yesterday that :

Adjudicated Application for Harmander Singh has been received at Visa Facilitation Centre on 19-Apr-2016.and is ready for collection 

I will be fetching it on Monday, just in case want to give it a week. And same day I will be applying for the non citizen SA ID. 

I hope the PRP is correct this time

I thank all of you members who were with me in thick and thin and wish all of you very best 

regards


----------



## SA_ZAR

harman007 said:


> Hi SA Zar and all members
> 
> After a handful followups, my status on VFS tracker advised yesterday that :
> 
> Adjudicated Application for Harmander Singh has been received at Visa Facilitation Centre on 19-Apr-2016.and is ready for collection
> 
> I will be fetching it on Monday, just in case want to give it a week. And same day I will be applying for the non citizen SA ID.
> 
> I hope the PRP is correct this time
> 
> I thank all of you members who were with me in thick and thin and wish all of you very best
> 
> regards


Hi Harman,

Congratulations 

It's very happy news.

Please advice once after collecting the rectified PRP.

It seems DHA also speeds up the process to issue the rectified PR's at last this is good news for us.

Thanks a lot for your valuable information so far 

Good luck.

Cheers,
Nag


----------



## harman007

Hi SA Zar

will let you guys know after I collect

thanks


----------



## ravi0917

Hi SA_ZAR,
No updates for my PR Rectification as yet. I sent couple of emails to Joyce.Mamabolo and response from her yet. Application is with same status "Application for XXXXXX has been forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on 11-Feb-2016".

Thanks


----------



## ravi0917

Hi harman007,
Congratulations. Good to hear that you got your Rectified PR.
Please tell how long it took for your PR Rectification. 
All the best.  

Thanks


----------



## ravi0917

Hi harman007,
Can you give us any contacts to follow up our PR Rectification applications.
I emailed to Nobule yesterday and she forwarded my mail to Joyce.Mambolo, But Joyce didn't responded yet to any of the mails.

Thanks


----------



## SA_FAN

Hello guys, I received my PR yesterday, however the Gender is mentioned as "UNKNOWN". Will that be a problem or should i apply for rectification? Kindly help as VFS advised to apply for rectification within 10 days.


----------



## SA_ZAR

SA_FAN said:


> Hello guys, I received my PR yesterday, however the Gender is mentioned as "UNKNOWN". Will that be a problem or should i apply for rectification? Kindly help as VFS advised to apply for rectification within 10 days.


Hi sa_fan

You must apply for a rectification.

It's better to apply for the rectification now if it's VFS mistake there's no fee for the rectification.

Hope it helps.

Cheers,


----------



## SA_ZAR

Good day all,

Did any one got their rectified PRP recently?

Please update here.

VFS guys saying it will take around 6 to 10 weeks.what is the waiting at present situation?

Thank you.


----------



## harman007

Hi SA Zar

I am going to collect next week, will let you guys know if everything comes right. 

Regarding the rectification time, VFS site is showing "minimum 8 months" I am not sure

regards


----------



## SA_ZAR

harman007 said:


> Hi SA Zar
> 
> I am going to collect next week, will let you guys know if everything comes right.
> 
> Regarding the rectification time, VFS site is showing "minimum 8 months" I am not sure
> 
> regards


Hi Harman,

Thanks Please update us once after collection.

Thank you.


----------



## harman007

Hi SA Zar and members

I collected my PRP yesterday with the proof of verification (to apply for ID). Everything is correct this time, it was in and out. I made few copies same time and went to apply for the ID afterwards with the following: 

1. Certified copies of my passport's first and last page
2. Certified copy of my birth certificate
3. Certified copy of my marriage certificate
4. Certified copy of my proof of residence
5. Copy of proof of verification of PRP (the DHA didnt took the original verification for some reason) 
6. Two ID photos

A very friendly lady assisted me at DHA local office. She advised that the smart IDs are available only for SA citizens at the moment so had to fill in the form and give the finger prints on ink etc. It took hardly 20 minutes. I received the ref no of my ID application. 

I thank you guys again for your support and wish all of you best

regards 

Harman


----------



## SA_ZAR

harman007 said:


> Hi SA Zar and members
> 
> I collected my PRP yesterday with the proof of verification (to apply for ID). Everything is correct this time, it was in and out. I made few copies same time and went to apply for the ID afterwards with the following:
> 
> 1. Certified copies of my passport's first and last page
> 2. Certified copy of my birth certificate
> 3. Certified copy of my marriage certificate
> 4. Certified copy of my proof of residence
> 5. Copy of proof of verification of PRP (the DHA didnt took the original verification for some reason)
> 6. Two ID photos
> 
> A very friendly lady assisted me at DHA local office. She advised that the smart IDs are available only for SA citizens at the moment so had to fill in the form and give the finger prints on ink etc. It took hardly 20 minutes. I received the ref no of my ID application.
> 
> I thank you guys again for your support and wish all of you best
> 
> regards
> 
> Harman


Hi Harman,

Congratulations for that very happy to hear for you.

Hope our's rectifications can also comes fast.

Good luck with your ID hope it will come soon.

Thank you.

Regards,
Nag


----------



## yozzi

I've had Perm Res in SA since 1983 and just received my new UK passport and have asked VFS how I get my proof of PR in my new passport as was done previously but now I'm told that proof of PR is not stamped in passports anymore and you have to apply for a proof of PR Certificate which can take between 8-12 months! Now how do you exit and return to SA without it? What happens if I need to go to the UK or anywhere urgently?
Has anyone recently returned from overseas and been asked to show their now needed PR Certificate?

I have a letter from Home Affairs in 2007 showing that I have had PR in SA since 83 so surely that is sufficient proof?


----------



## harman007

Hi Yozzi

I suggest you involve the Embassy/Consul General of South Africa in UK and apply for the proof of PR through them?

Not sure how long it will take. We applied for our child's South African Birth certificate from India, took almost an year.

All the best

Kind regards 

Harman


----------



## harman007

If you are in South Africa, you have to apply through your closest VFS center and follow up regularly. That is the only way. 

Check the requirements on their site: DHA Visa Information - South Africa - Home Page 

hope this will help.


----------



## yozzi

Many thanks Harman


----------



## SA_ZAR

yozzi said:


> Many thanks Harman


Hello everyone,

Did any one got their rectified PRP's recently ?

Please update.

I applied last month 6 weeks completed no update yet.

when the time of application they said 6 to 10 weeks. :confused2:

Thank you.


----------



## ravi0917

Hi All,
A consultant from VFS called me today, to submit my Original PRP certificate so that they can release my Rectified PRP Certificate from Pretoria home affairs. 
It took about 4 months for the rectification of PRP.
Will keep you updated.



Best wishes


----------



## SA_ZAR

ravi0917 said:


> Hi All,
> A consultant from VFS called me today, to submit my Original PRP certificate so that they can release my Rectified PRP Certificate from Pretoria home affairs.
> It took about 4 months for the rectification of PRP.
> Will keep you updated.
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes


Hi Ravi,

That's a great news Ravi.

Hope you going to collect your rectified PRP very soon.

Mine was still pending 2 months finished.

Did any one received their rectified PR's recently.

Please update Ravi once you have your PR

Thanks


----------



## SA_ZAR

Did any one got rectified PR's these days. :confused2:

Please update.


----------



## ravi0917

Hi SA_ZAR,
I collected my PR today from VFS center. Every thing seems correct now on the PR certificate.
It took exactly 4 months. 
Applied for rectification on 10th Feb 2016.
Collected on 13th June 2016.
Thanks to you all for posting your experiences that helps alot to follow up the applications.

Best wishes 
Ravi


----------



## SA_ZAR

ravi0917 said:


> Hi SA_ZAR,
> I collected my PR today from VFS center. Every thing seems correct now on the PR certificate.
> It took exactly 4 months.
> Applied for rectification on 10th Feb 2016.
> Collected on 13th June 2016.
> Thanks to you all for posting your experiences that helps alot to follow up the applications.
> 
> Best wishes
> Ravi


Hi Ravi,

Congratulations for getting the rectified PRP. 

Its very good news .

Hope you also get your ID very soon.  

Thanks.


----------



## SA_ZAR

Good day everyone,

Did you any one applied for PR rectification these days please advice how long it's taking.

Mine applied on April 2016 3 months passed no update from VFS.

Please advice any one in the same boat ?:juggle::fingerscrossed:


----------



## jhen.8305

I applied for rectification until now i am still waiting. it has been 5 months now. and still no update from VFS.

I got my PR last december 2015.. takes me 18 months.


----------



## SA_ZAR

Good day all,

Did any one got PR rectified certificates these days please update here.

Mine is still pending 4 months completed now :fingerscrossed:

Please update.

Thanks.


----------



## Tinah

Hi SA_ZAR

Did you got your rectified PRP yet? I applied for mine in April up to now I am still waiting.


----------



## SA_ZAR

Tinah said:


> Hi SA_ZAR
> 
> Did you got your rectified PRP yet? I applied for mine in April up to now I am still waiting.


Hi Tinah,

No still i am waiting.

I applied in April till date i haven't hear anything from them :fingerscrossed:

Thanks


----------



## SA_ZAR

Good day all,

Is anyone from our group got their PR rectifications?

Mine is still pending 5 months now :fingerscrossed::juggle::confused2:


----------



## GI Coastie

yozzi said:


> I've had Perm Res in SA since 1983 and just received my new UK passport and have asked VFS how I get my proof of PR in my new passport as was done previously but now I'm told that proof of PR is not stamped in passports anymore and you have to apply for a proof of PR Certificate which can take between 8-12 months! Now how do you exit and return to SA without it? What happens if I need to go to the UK or anywhere urgently?
> Has anyone recently returned from overseas and been asked to show their now needed PR Certificate?
> 
> I have a letter from Home Affairs in 2007 showing that I have had PR in SA since 83 so surely that is sufficient proof?


Hi Yozzi,

I travel in and out of South Africa every two weeks. When you hand them your passport you hand them your SA Green Book ID. That is all. When returning to SA enter the Citizen line and hand your UK passport and Green Book ID. I was told to carry my original PRP when I travel but I have never need to show it. They stopped doing the Passport stamp a few years ago, when you have your ID book with you it just became redundant. I also travel to different countries, only one has asked for my Visa to enter SA, I handed my SA ID and was cleared. No problems at all.


----------



## Tinah

Mine is still pending as well. I have contacted both vfs and dha and I was told that it will take 8-10months.I hope it will be out soon.


----------



## SA_ZAR

Tinah said:


> Mine is still pending as well. I have contacted both vfs and dha and I was told that it will take 8-10months.I hope it will be out soon.


Hi,

My application still pending 5 months completed :fingerscrossed:

I have sent few followup emails to DHA and VFS will see how long does it take to come out my rectified PR.:juggle:


----------



## Tinah

SA_ZAR said:


> Hi,
> 
> My application still pending 5 months completed :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I have sent few followup emails to DHA and VFS will see how long does it take to come out my rectified PR.:juggle:


Hi

Mine is still pending as well. Please assist with the email addresses that you are using to contact DHA maybe they can respond.


----------



## zizebra

Brightmur said:


> Was in the same bout as you, I received my PR 25 August 2015 after 15 months of waiting and my name was spelt wrongly, I applied through vfs premium service on the 14/09/2015, on Monday 26/10/2015 I received a call from vfs telling it's been finalized & collected it yesterday 28/10/2015.


this is legalized robbery by the Department of Horror Affairs. I wonder if this is just another Nkandlagate which fell through the cracks because foreignors cannot take this up without losing a similar or more amount to seek legal help


----------



## sri sri

i got one year critical skill visa..i have a job offer too... can i apply for PR instead of 5 years extension.


----------



## Kloe

Hi SA_ZAR

did you get your PRR, Tinah and I we received our PRR last week. All is now sorted and we have already applied for IDs. It took approximately 4,5months for the PRR to be finalised. We have to write follow up emails to both VFS and DHA.


----------



## SA_ZAR

Kloe said:


> Hi SA_ZAR
> 
> did you get your PRR, Tinah and I we received our PRR last week. All is now sorted and we have already applied for IDs. It took approximately 4,5months for the PRR to be finalised. We have to write follow up emails to both VFS and DHA.


Hi Kloe,

I didn't received my rectified PR yet still it's with DHA

I write followup emails to DHA responded and they said they reported the error to VFS it's almost 20 days i received that email from DHA officer but not changed the status of PRR still showing forwarded to DHA for adjustication.

Happy for you guys atleast received your rectified PR's

Mine is completed 6 months but no update yet :fingerscrossed:

Please give me VFS references whom we need to followup with.

Thank you.


----------



## Kloe

Hi SA_ZAR

I contacted the vfs centre where I submitted the application from.


----------



## SA_ZAR

Kloe said:


> Hi SA_ZAR
> 
> I contacted the vfs centre where I submitted the application from.


Hi Kloe,

Could you please provide some information how you followup your application.

Thanks


----------



## Kloe

Hi SA_ZAR

I sent an email to [email protected] the person working in the PRR section and to [email protected] the client service manager for their headoffice in Pretoria.

In the email I simply stated that :

May you kindly assist with an update for PRRxxxxxxx, I made an application on the 29th of April 2016 and I am still awaiting for an outcome. Its been 4months since I did an application and I havent yet received an update on the outcome. I would be very grateful if you would be able to assist.


----------



## SA_ZAR

Kloe said:


> Hi SA_ZAR
> 
> I sent an email to [email protected] the person working in the PRR section and to [email protected] the client service manager for their headoffice in Pretoria.
> 
> In the email I simply stated that :
> 
> May you kindly assist with an update for PRRxxxxxxx, I made an application on the 29th of April 2016 and I am still awaiting for an outcome. Its been 4months since I did an application and I havent yet received an update on the outcome. I would be very grateful if you would be able to assist.


Hi Kole,

I am already contacted with DHA officers and they said they reported the issue to the VFS.

So now i am going to send the email to the VFS officer and see what he is going to told me about my rectification application.


----------



## SA_ZAR

Kloe said:


> Hi SA_ZAR
> 
> I sent an email to [email protected] the person working in the PRR section and to [email protected] the client service manager for their headoffice in Pretoria.
> 
> In the email I simply stated that :
> 
> May you kindly assist with an update for PRRxxxxxxx, I made an application on the 29th of April 2016 and I am still awaiting for an outcome. Its been 4months since I did an application and I havent yet received an update on the outcome. I would be very grateful if you would be able to assist.


Hi Kloe,

Where did you get the email id of VFS officer is it from the VFS branch where you applied for the PR? or where did you get it from

Please let me know.

Thank you so much for your valuable info and time 

Kind Regards


----------



## Kloe

Wish you all the best. on my side Mogodi from DHA was very helpful he also forwarded my email to vfs and advised them to assist.


----------



## SA_ZAR

Kloe said:


> Wish you all the best. on my side Mogodi from DHA was very helpful he also forwarded my email to vfs and advised them to assist.


Hi Kloe,

Thanks so much for the information.

I am going to send an followup email now will see what he is going to say :fingerscrossed:

Kind Regards,


----------



## Bola24

Kloe said:


> Hi SA_ZAR
> 
> did you get your PRR, Tinah and I we received our PRR last week. All is now sorted and we have already applied for IDs. It took approximately 4,5months for the PRR to be finalised. We have to write follow up emails to both VFS and DHA.


Hello Kloe,

I am in the process of applying for my PR too, please can you give me pointers on the motivation letter. I have been trying to compose it for a few days and have absolutely no inkling what I should be writing. I currently hold a 5year CSV, and can prove 5years experience.


----------



## SA_ZAR

Kloe said:


> Wish you all the best. on my side Mogodi from DHA was very helpful he also forwarded my email to vfs and advised them to assist.


Hi Kloe,

While you received your rectified PRR which reference number has changed first PRP or PRR?

Still my status not changed 6 months not yet received rectified PR:fingerscrossed:

Thanks


----------



## SA_ZAR

Still waiting for PR rectification 7 months :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

For my PR it takes me 5 months to approve and rectification taking so long still waiting..........


----------



## chris_mave

sorry for late update people. I GOT MY PR 
2 MONTHS PROCESSING
WAS PRINTED ON THE 27TH OF SEPTEMBER SO THEY WERE DONE IN LESS THAN 2 MONTHS

HAPPY DAYS


----------



## SA_ZAR

chris_mave said:


> sorry for late update people. I GOT MY PR
> 2 MONTHS PROCESSING
> WAS PRINTED ON THE 27TH OF SEPTEMBER SO THEY WERE DONE IN LESS THAN 2 MONTHS
> 
> HAPPY DAYS


Congrats Chris 

Happy for you and god bless you and your family.


----------



## SA_ZAR

Good day all,

I got my daughters PR yesterday after along wait.

They made mistake for Gender they put MALE instead of FEMALE.

I am going to apply for rectification and these days what is the waiting period for rectification?

I also want to visit Overseas can i travel with the copy of the PRP as they taking original while i apply for rectification?

Can you please kindly advise

Kind Regards


----------



## Sister boss

6 weeks


----------



## SA_ZAR

Sister boss said:


> 6 weeks


Thanks so much for response.

I have gone through the VFS site and they said 8 to 10 months thats a long time.

Did you receive your PRP rectification in 6 weeks time?

Please kindly advise


----------



## SA_ZAR

Is anyone applied for PRP rectification recently?

Please kind share the timelines of rectification according to your experience.


----------



## Sister boss

Yes there was a problem with my certificate I submitted it back on the 4th May got it back 28 May.


----------



## papermania

PR rectifications are quicker. My Father got his certificate rectified in 3 weeks after submission in VFS.


----------



## SA_ZAR

Thank you so much for the updates.

much appreciated i submitted my daughters rectification on 8th June 2018.


----------



## papermania

SA_ZAR said:


> Thank you so much for the updates.
> 
> much appreciated i submitted my daughters rectification on 8th June 2018.


You shall have it rectified very soon and it is not a long process. Also one fact is she is now a Permanent Resident, her certificate in rectification doesnt change her status.


----------



## papermania

SA_ZAR said:


> Thank you so much for the updates.
> 
> much appreciated i submitted my daughters rectification on 8th June 2018.


You shall have it rectified very soon. It is very short process at DHA.

Also the fact is now your daughter is a Permanent Resident hence rectification doesnt affect her status.


----------



## SA_ZAR

papermania said:


> You shall have it rectified very soon. It is very short process at DHA.
> 
> Also the fact is now your daughter is a Permanent Resident hence rectification doesnt affect her status.


Thanks so much for the kind update.

The reason i am worrying is i am planning to Visit India in end of July as my daughters VISA expiring in september so i want rectification done by before we travel.

Do you have any email id's to followup?


----------



## papermania

SA_ZAR said:


> Thank you so much for the updates.
> 
> much appreciated i submitted my daughters rectification on 8th June 2018.





SA_ZAR said:


> Thanks so much for the kind update.
> 
> The reason i am worrying is i am planning to Visit India in end of July as my daughters VISA expiring in september so i want rectification done by before we travel.
> 
> Do you have any email id's to followup?


1) With Current original PR certificate which has error and along with VFS receipt which shows you applied for rectification you should be able to travel back and forth.

2) She already has PR which means it doesnt matterif her visa is expiring in September. Home Affairs has already updated her status in the system.

3) If you already applied you should have rectified certificate anytime soon. Keep us updated. Apart from calling home affairs hotline you cannot do much followup here however I still insist it is not needed.


----------



## SA_ZAR

papermania said:


> 1) With Current original PR certificate which has error and along with VFS receipt which shows you applied for rectification you should be able to travel back and forth.
> 
> 2) She already has PR which means it doesnt matterif her visa is expiring in September. Home Affairs has already updated her status in the system.
> 
> 3) If you already applied you should have rectified certificate anytime soon. Keep us updated. Apart from calling home affairs hotline you cannot do much followup here however I still insist it is not needed.


Hi

When the time we applied the rectification they took the original PRP and they given applied rectification slips.

That's why i am worrying can we travel with the zerox copy of PRP?


----------



## papermania

SA_ZAR said:


> Hi
> 
> When the time we applied the rectification they took the original PRP and they given applied rectification slips.
> 
> That's why i am worrying can we travel with the zerox copy of PRP?


Copy of PR and Rectification VFS Receipt is okay for outgoing travel as Immigration officials would still have your daughter's details by entering PRP number in the system. However coming back from your home country would be difficult at the port of departure as they wont understand copy and rectification receipt. Maybe you should wait till rectification comes or if you leave you must come back before expiry of her visa.

Note:- If your home country immigration guys allow you to depart with copy of PR etc.. then you will not have any problems at port of entry in South Africa.


----------



## SA_ZAR

papermania said:


> Copy of PR and Rectification VFS Receipt is okay for outgoing travel as Immigration officials would still have your daughter's details by entering PRP number in the system. However coming back from your home country would be difficult at the port of departure as they wont understand copy and rectification receipt. Maybe you should wait till rectification comes or if you leave you must come back before expiry of her visa.
> 
> Note:- If your home country immigration guys allow you to depart with copy of PR etc.. then you will not have any problems at port of entry in South Africa.


Thanks so much for kind suggestions.

I will wait and see how long it going to get rectified.:fingerscrossed:

2 weeks completed so far will see when it gonna come.

I will update once i have any update.

Thank you


----------



## Rudo

Brightmur said:


> Was in the same bout as you, I received my PR 25 August 2015 after 15 months of waiting and my name was spelt wrongly, I applied through vfs premium service on the 14/09/2015, on Monday 26/10/2015 I received a call from vfs telling it's been finalized & collected it yesterday 28/10/2015.


thank you very much Brightmur. i am in the same scenario. your process gives me home. i applied for my rectification on the 28th of Aug. I am hoping it comes through sooner.


----------



## Rudo

SA_ZAR said:


> Thanks so much for the kind update.
> 
> The reason i am worrying is i am planning to Visit India in end of July as my daughters VISA expiring in september so i want rectification done by before we travel.
> 
> Do you have any email id's to followup?


Hi 

Did your daughter's rectification come through. how long did it take since the 8th of June?


----------

